# Porter-Cable template guide no where to be found



## jnam (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi, I am new to this forum, but I have a very specific question. I bought a porter cable jig 4212, I tried it out and had the misfortune of having the bit come loose and virtually destroy the template guide. Now I am looking for a new templet guide but I can't find it anywhere!! 

I need the 42040 its a 21/32" ID 3/4" OD and the shaft is 5/32" long. It is no where to be found!! :'( Amazon.com and a few other stores online have pretty much every other guide except that one.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

PS I am using it with a HF plunge router which does not have the correct baseplate for the gudes so I made a plate out of plexyglass but am not very happy with it. Ifr anyone knows of a good universal baseplate or adapter for a generic router base to accept porter-cable templet guides I would appreciate it.

jnam.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Have you tried portercable.com ?


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

Porter- Cable, DeWalt and Black and Decker have factory service centers all over. I have been to one in South Seattle several times and they have most everything. Replacement parts through them are generally less expensive. Good luck. -Derek


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

Bases for PC guides
http://www.patwarner.com/round_subbase.html

set of PC huides
http://cgi.ebay.com/10-PCS-BRASS-RO...7QQihZ015QQcategoryZ50386QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

jnam

The set below comes with that one in the set BUT it's 9/16" long ,,5/32 is real short...for that guide, but you can grind it down easy to 5/32" long if you need to.(it's brass ) easy to grind down,then you wll have a full set of guides.
21/32" ID 3/4" OD (5/32" long,, ???? )
PC templet guide #42040 
http://www.portercable.com/index.asp?e=547&p=5839
http://www.porter-cable.com/jigs/

Set below ▼
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=37402
This set comes with a brass Adapter plate, so you can use the P.C. type guides in many other routers.
It also comes in handy when you want to make a base plate.(you now have a pattern (templet to copy) for the center hole.
Also see manual for the set on the same web page.
---------------
Just a note about base plates,you can make your own with the cutters below and it's best to make a 7" or 8" sq.base plate,see why on the RWS shows.
H7537 Round Fly Cutter Set, 3 pc.
http://www.grizzly.com/products/h7537

H3134 Brass Bushing 10 pc. Set
This set comes with the 1" size, most sets don't to fit the P.C.
This is the size RWS will use on many of the jigs they make.
http://www.grizzly.com/products/h3134

Bj


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Router is still my name said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/10-PCS-BRASS-RO...7QQihZ015QQcategoryZ50386QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


I got that set when they accidently listed it for $9.99 + $9.99 shipping..


----------

